# French install 1.4_rc2 with Speed Touch USB Alcatel

## patrickfo

Hello,

Je viens d'installer Gentoo 1.4 rc2 avec un Speed Touch USB... Au vu des problèmes rencontrés je vous donne la procédure que j'ai utilisé

D'abord mon matériel:

Athlon XP sur carte mère MSI K3T Ultra2, USB 1.1 et 2.0

video Nvidia GFX2

carte réseau Ovislink ( 8139too )

2 disques durs ( 20 + 40 Gigas )

Son intégré sur carte mère via82xx

DVDROM + CDR-W ide

Philips webcan 

Scanner Epson USB

j'ai téléchargé, puis gravé gentoo-grp-athlon-xp-1.4_rc2.iso. Avant de redémarrer j'ai mis sur une disquette le fichier speedtouch-1.1.tar.bz2 et le driver venant de window

alcaudsl.sys.

Démarrage et problèmes rencontrés:

un mieux par rapport à la rc1: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices => Speed Touch ok!

Et les diodes du modem restent allumées... 

Partitionnement, stage3 sur /mnt/gentoo ok!

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc ok!

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash ok!

Env-update et source /etc/profile ok!

cat /proc/bus/usb/ et puis plus rien Arrghh!!!

et voilà les acrobaties :

#> exit // pour revenir au prompt du CD

#> passwd // pour pouvoir se loger sur un autre terminal en même temps.

#> (alt+f2) et login en root

#> (alt+f1) puis montage du floppy copie des fihiers speedtouch-1.1.tar.bz2 et alcaudsl.sys vers /mnt/gentoo/root/

#> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash <= Nécéssaire car pas de gcc sur le CD...

#> tar xfj speedtouch-1.1.tar.bz2

#> cd speedtouch-1.1

#> ./configure

#> make

#> make install

(alt+f2) on repasse sous l'envirronement du CD

editez vos fichiers pap-secrets et chap-secrets dans le répertoire /etc/ppp

ajoutez y la ligne :

mon_login * mon_passeport <= à adapter

editez /etc/resolv.conf:

# /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 193.252.19.3 <= pour wanadoo sinon adaptez!!

nameserver 193.252.19.4 <= idem

créez un fichier adsl dans le répertoire /etc/ppp/peers/ de l'environnement du CD:

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# This file could be rename but its place is under /etc/ppp/peers

# To connect to Internet using this configuration file

# pppd call adsl, where "adsl" stands for the name of this file

debug

kdebug 1

noipdefault

defaultroute

pty "/mnt/gentoo/usr/local/sbin/pppoa3 -m 1 -c -vpi 8 -vci 35"

sync

user "mon_login"

noauth

noaccomp

nopcomp

noccp

novj

holdoff 4

persist

maxfail 25

usepeerdns

et maintenant toujours depuis l'environnement du CD

#> /mnt/gentoo/usr/local/sbin/modem_run -m -f /mnt/gentoo/root/alcaudsl.sys

la diode gauche du modem doit se stabiliser rapidement et au bout d'une dizaine de secondes la droite aussi.

#> pppd call adsl

aprés une dizaine de secondes ifconfig doit vous ramener un magnifique ppp0...

recopiez /etc/resolv.conf sur /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf et repassez dans l'environnement chrooté.

#> emerge rsync, etc... jusqu'à ce que vous soyez prés à redemmarrer et là:

#> cd <= pour revenir au répertoire root de l'environnement chrooté.

#> emerge -f speedtouch ( on aurait pû le recopier mais bon on a l'ADSL non? )

#> cd /root/speedtouch-1.1

#> make uninstall

#> emerge speedtouch

editez le fichier /etc/ppp/peers/adsl et modifiez votre login. Editez /etc/ppp/pap-secrets et /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, et le fichier /etc/conf.d/speedtouch pour situer le fichier du microcode, puis:

#> rc-update add speedtouch default <= reconnection au redémarrage optionnel

normalement tout doit marcher au redémarrage...

pour les insultes mail /dev/null

a plus.

Patrick

P.S.: je me suis monté une passerelle Ipsec avec Gentoo, si vous etes intérressés je vous ferais un petit howto.

P.S. 2: excusez mon style lapidaire et surement mes fôtes de français...

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## ra77

Bon j'ai un gros probleme avec mon modem speedtouch usb, il n'est pas du tout detecté.

Je boote avec le cd gentoo 1.4rc2 i686 et la le modem ne marche pas (pas de lumière)

je debranche et rebranche mon modem et j'ai ca comme message d'erreur :

usb_control/bulk_msg : timeout

usb_ohci : unlik URB Timeout

usb.c : USB device not accepting new address = 8 (error = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg : timeout

usb_ohci : unlik URB Timeout

usb.c : USB device not accepting new address = 9 (error = -110)

Or lors du login je n'ai pas non plus acces à mon clavier lorsqu'il est connecté sur port usb

Et comme aucun peripherique usb n'est detecté j'en conclu que cela vient de mon chipset usb qui est mal detecté

Ma config est

Carte mère Asus P4S533 (http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=P4S533&langs=01 )

chipset : SiS 645DX North Bridge and SiS 961B South Bridge

ITE 8707F LPC Super I/O Chip

Cpu intel p4 1.8Ghz

256Mo DDR

Donc je voudrais savoir comment installer mon modem de manière propre. Car sous debian je n'ai pas de problème (d'ailleur sous gentoo, il n'ya pas de choix de noyau lors du boot de cd ?)

----------

## patrickfo

>>Je boote avec le cd gentoo 1.4rc2 i686 et la le modem ne marche pas (pas de lumière)

J'avais le même problème avec la rc1, mais là le support usb etait inclus en dur dans le noyau.

essaye de changer de modules ou de voir s'il y a des options.

(rmmod usb-ohci, modprobe usb-uhci ou uhci...) voir si ça arrange les choses.

Pour moi, j'ai à l'époque réglé le pb en bootant d'un cd redhat ( attention, si tu n'as pas comme moi un deuxieme cd ( cdr-w )  pour lire les fichiers du cd gentoo, il te faudra les copier sur le disque dur.)

Les problèmes ont toujours disparu dés que j'ai eu compile et booté depuis mon propre bios. A toi d'arriver jusque là...  :Confused: 

Contourne le probléme du bios plutôt que de le prendre de face... A l'époque j'ai tout essayé, mais il n'y a rien eu à faire...

Patrick

PS: attention aux messages (error = -110) j'au le speedtouch, une caméra philips et un joystick SideWinder microsoft en USB qui tous fonctionnent trés bien, avec 25 messages "ret -110 " avec des "failed" et des "USBDEVFS_CONTROL timeout".  Ton problème vient des options de compilation du bios du CD.

----------

## ra77

Sous ma debian c'est bien le module usb-ohci qui est utilisé pour l'usb

Et lorsque je boote avec le cd de gentoo, c'est aussi usb-ohci qui est utilisé.

Mais je vais quand meme essayé

Sinon ce que je dois faire c'est booté avec un noyau qui reconnait bien mon usb, puis monté le cd de la gentoo et faire l'installation normal ?

Pour l'instant j'ai une debian testing installé et fonctionnelle (mais pour l'install de la gentoo je suis obligé de l'ecraser)

Donc est ce que je peu faire une disquette bootable à partir de ma debian (si oui comment)

booté dessus

et faire l'instal normal ?

Ou booté sur le cd d'install de la debian ?

Car meme si la debian est bien, elle me convient pas et je pense que la gentoo me satisferais

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Normalement tout devrait fonctionner si tu configures ton noyau comme indiqué ici.

En tout cas chez moi ça fonctionne parfaitement...

----------

## ra77

ok pour la configuration du noyau mais ca veut dire que je dois :

booter sur le cd de gentoo

sauter la configuration de reseau

installer le stage 3

recompiller le noyau (que je recupere sur kernel.org ?)

faire la fin de l'installation (grub, ...)

rebooter

et enfin faire l'install du speedtouch 

c'est ca ?

si oui il y a pas une maniere plus propre (du style booter avec un cd d'un autre linux)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ma part j'ai fait l'install à partir d'un réseau local, je n'ai installé le speedtouch qu'une fois le système fonctionnel.

Mais je pense que tu dois quand même pouvoir t'en sortir en prenant soin de copier tous les fichiers dont tu auras besoin sur le DD (genre les sources et tout ce genre de choses) puis faire l'install à partir du stage 3.

Maintenant je te conseille quand même d'essayer ce que conseille patrickfo, ça n'a pas l'air si compliqué que ça quand on a la marche à suivre...

----------

## ra77

Bon désolé de vous deranger encore mais je voudrais vraiment reussir à installer la gentoo

Donc voici ce que j'ai fait

hda6 = partition linux

hda7 = partition swap

donc j'ai mis les cd de la gentoo 1.4rc2 i686 et knoppix 3.1 dans mes lecteurs

je boot sur la knoppix (tous est bien detecté)

je me met en mode texte et en root

mkswap /dev/hda7

mke2fs -j /dev/hda6

swapon /dev/hda7

-> periph ou ressource occupé

mount hda6 (partion ext3 que je viens de créer)

cd hda6

tar -x... (decompression du stage 3)

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/hda6/proc

copie du fichier resolv (que j'ai sauvegardé de ma debian)

chroot /mnt/hda6 /bin/bash (je me retrouve avec bash 2.05a=

env-update

-> /etc/make.profile isn't avaible, emerge sync ...

-> regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache

source /etc/profile

exit

passwd

alt+f2 et login en root 

(alt+f1) puis copie des fihiers speedtouch-1.1.tar.bz2 et alcaudsl.sys vers /mnt/hda6/root/ 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

tar xfj speedtouch-1.1.tar.bz2 

cd speedtouch-1.1 

./configure 

et la j'ai un probleme

j'ai

-> ./configure = /dev/null : permission non acordée

-> ./configure = /dev/null : permission non acordée

-> configure : erro : can not run ./config.sub

Alors que je suis en root et que /dev/null a les droit suivant crw-rw-rw

Sinon pour mon problème de detection de l'usb, je dois faire un rapport de bug où ?

----------

## Zebulon

Ta méthode d'installation me parait bien compliquée, surtout que le modem USB speedtouch est supporté directement au boot avec la 1.4rc2 ... c'est juste que la chose n'est pas documentée.

J'ai posté un thread dans "Installing Gentoo" (un de ceux qui sont sticky). Voici le lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909

Essaye ma methode et si tu as des problèmes ou besoin d'une traduction, n'hésite pas.

----------

## ra77

Un des problèmes est que je n'ai aucun peripherique usb detecté (je suis obligé d'utilisé un adaptateur pour avoir acces au clavier)

Donc à cause de ca je suis obligé de booter avec un autre linux

Sinon j'ai une question sur ta methode, aucun des fichiers que tu cite n'existe (du moin en decompressant le stage3)

----------

## Zebulon

Hum ... je ne vois pas bien pourquoi tes periph USB ne seraient pas detecté, mais bon ...

Effectivement les fichiers que je modifie ne sont pas dans les tarballs des stageX, mais dans le systeme que le LiveCD te créé dans la mémoire au boot.

De cette manière tu peux configurer ta connexion, partitionner, installer ton stageX, chrooter dedans, puis faire un emerge speedtouch (puisque ta connexion marche).

Seulement si tu boot pas du LiveCD de Gentoo, les fichiers ne seront pas dans ton systeme au boot.

----------

